# StP Cribz!



## VikingAdventurer (May 18, 2017)

Here's a little something that @sofarfromhome & I made today. It's a video tour in the style of "mtv cribs" of the squat we've been living in for the past few months. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Dmac (May 18, 2017)

I'd be happy with that! hope you get to stay there as long as you want.


----------



## ntdxc1878 (May 18, 2017)

That's a nice squat! Fun video too, got a couple laughs out of me.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 18, 2017)

Lord almighty I miss you guys. This video is awesome and I miss the squat.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 19, 2017)

ha, that totally made me and anna's day. miss you guys, glad the squat is still going strong!


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (May 22, 2017)

I miss you guys so much and the squat!


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 10, 2018)

Looked like a pretty fucking rad place. So open, how did it not get blown out and raided by pigs every week? Awesome though.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

NotmybestNotmyworst said:


> Looked like a pretty fucking rad place. So open, how did it not get blown out and raided by pigs every week? Awesome though.



the main thing it had going for it was that the closest businesses across the street had left and we weren't that loud most of the time and kept it pretty chill.


----------



## bushhippie (Mar 10, 2018)

it wont let me see :/


----------



## nobrains (May 20, 2018)

The bonus material cracked my shit up. Is saying "AEIOU, motherfucker! Buy a vowel!" A thing? I think it aught to be.


----------



## Coywolf (May 21, 2018)

"We got a fuckin'.....MOAT!"

Lmfao that was the funniest shit I've seen in a while.

Such an awesome squat, looks kinda like the place I was staying in in Sedona for a while.

Say "hi" to Beyonce for me! I've always wanted to meet her....


----------

